# June 08 shark



## JWARE (Jan 23, 2009)

Caught this on the beach at Cape San Blas FL.
 Fought it 45 min. and it took me up the beach about 200 yds and back. Used 50# Power Pro, 275# 49 strand leader and a 10/0 circle hook.(put the leader together my self). I had lost to these things every vacation for the past three years and the night before this I was broken off (25# mono) and my leader cut (90# braided wire) by sharks. I went to the local tackle store (who by the way assured me "90# would be plenty") and told them I was dealing with some "HAWSES" he showed me the heavier stuff and the rest is history! I released him unharmed to fight again.
After 3 years of failure I finally won and it was ooh so sweet!    Oh yea, any idea about what species it is?


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Jan 23, 2009)

sweet!!


----------



## .303Hunter (Jan 23, 2009)

NICE!! Looks like a bull shark..

Go Jackets!!!!


----------



## Daedalus357 (Jan 23, 2009)

sand tiger or black tip


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 23, 2009)

bet that was all kinds of fight!


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 23, 2009)

It's a black tip... 100%


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 23, 2009)

Pretty sure it's a black tip.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Jan 23, 2009)

Cant give you a 100% answer without a picture of the anal fin but its either a Black tip or Spinner both are really common. But regardless nice shark.  Good luck in the future.


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 23, 2009)

awsome an congrats too ya mann !!! thanx fer the story too ..... persitence gott -er- done !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 23, 2009)

allaroundfishin said:


> Cant give you a 100% answer without a picture of the anal fin but its either a Black tip or Spinner both are really common. But regardless nice shark.  Good luck in the future.



Hard to say like he said.  If it had a black tip on the anal fin, it was a spinner, if it had no black tip on the anal fin, then it was a blacktip.

Nice catch!


----------



## hunter 84 (Jan 23, 2009)

Im pretty sure its a black tip,i go to pc beach every year and me and my son cath them alot.We fish out on sandy point at night.I dont no if you no this, but black tip are great to eat we usually keep one that is about 3-4 feet, fillet him out and grill him up.


----------



## axetogrind (Jan 23, 2009)

hunter 84 said:


> Im pretty sure its a black tip,i go to pc beach every year and me and my son cath them alot.We fish out on sandy point at night.I dont no if you no this, but black tip are great to eat we usually keep one that is about 3-4 feet, fillet him out and grill him up.



Be careful with those 3-4 ftrs. Those are illegal to possess. I know in GA they must be 54 inches to possess. That is definetly a Blacktip.


----------



## Unclebuck99 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is why I just go to the pool.


----------



## tcward (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a black tip I caught off Mrytle Beach. Looks similar only smaller than yours.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Jan 24, 2009)

Brother I am going to guess it was a blacktip, and a nice one at that!

Deaver


----------



## JWARE (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I 'll log it up as a black tip. Maybe I'll get a bigger one in June. I'll definitly put up pictures if I do. And YES IT WAS AN AWESOME FIGHT.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 24, 2009)

great job congrats!


----------



## Steve762us (Jan 24, 2009)

axetogrind said:


> Be careful with those 3-4 ftrs. Those are illegal to possess. I know in GA they must be 54 inches to possess. That is definetly a Blacktip.




54 inches?  They changed it from 48"??


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jan 24, 2009)

Still 48 inches (TL) for a shark in GA except Atlantic Sharpnose, bonnet head and spiny dogfish which are 30 inches.  

There are proposals to change the size limits but they are not in effect yet.  There was an earlier thread here about that.  

Atlantic Sharpnose are similar to small blacktips but they have identifiable white spots along the body.  

Two pics below.  One is the easily identifiable bonnethead and the other is a sharpnose.  

For my shark recipe try http://www.sharkfighter.com/How To/Shark Grilling.html


----------



## hunter 84 (Jan 26, 2009)

In florida there is no minimum size,only 1 per person or two per vessel.


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 2, 2009)

My bad, the new shark sizes take effect on 3-01-09. They will be 54 inches for good eating sharks, and 30 inches for those dogfish,bonnetheads,& sharpnose. 1 per angler or boat, whichever applies.  I am all for conservation, but those of us who like to catch and eat sharks, are paying a stiff penalty. With fuel and the economy so bad, I would think at least 2 keepers, would be reasonable & not detrimental to the shark populations. I got a ticket a few years back in LA. We had 2, 6 to 7 ft spinner sharks. we were unaware that the Gulf has a closed season on sharks. My fault for not knowing. We got checked and ignorantly and proudly showed off our sharks. They let us go, then run us down. Apparently the game wardens were not sure at first either. I took responsibility for both sharks, instead of all 6 getting tickets like they threatened us with. I had caught one of them.   Anyway, my point was, when we were chuming for tuna, there were 100,s of sharks in just this one location. If sharks are supposed to be so endangered, then why can you not get a tuna or snapper to the boat without being ripped in half?
   I just saw this week, on the news,live video of thousands of large sharks off the beaches at west Palm Beach,FL.  It is time we as sportsmen stop these enviro-weenies from making up false scientific data, which causes undue regulations aimed at sportsmen. All of the Snapper & grouper regulations that have been put in place by NMFS, for the South Atlantic region is NOT based on ANY scientific data. What gives?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Quality catch; pleased for you

Sharks are pure power on a rod and line

Again...well done


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 2, 2009)

Are the measures changing from total length to fork length?


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 2, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> Are the measures changing from total length to fork length?



Yes Fork length is part of the change as well.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 2, 2009)

http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/SharksPublicNoticeExtended.pdf

Says they only finished some hearings on it, last week.  What's your source?


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 3, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> http://crd.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/SharksPublicNoticeExtended.pdf
> 
> Says they only finished some hearings on it, last week.  What's your source?




The 2009 GA Regulations  SPORT FISHING  guide that you can get off the counter at Walmart or your local hardware store.


----------



## seabear2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sharkfighter, I would be very careful with that blue tape that the dnr gives out. It may have 08-09 sizes but the dnr changes things during the year after they are printed. IMHO, there should be no laws changed during the year after the tapes, literature, or anything thats posted in public with rules and regs  printed n black and white. I was going by that tape a few years ago with some  seabass and got checked on the way in. I thought I was legal but the GW said otherwise. He traded me a ticket for my fish and went on his way. To make a long story short, I took the little green DNR saltwater regs card with me to court that said I was legal on paper. The judge thought the ticket was as silly as I did and in the trash it went.


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 3, 2009)

seabear2 said:


> Sharkfighter, I would be very careful with that blue tape that the dnr gives out. It may have 08-09 sizes but the dnr changes things during the year after they are printed. IMHO, there should be no laws changed during the year after the tapes, literature, or anything thats posted in public with rules and regs are printed n black and white. I was going by that tape a few years ago with some  seabass and got checked on the way in. I thought I was legal but the GW said otherwise. He traded me a ticket for my fish and went on his way. To make a long story short, I took the little green DNR saltwater regs card with me to court that said I was leagle on paper. The judge thought the ticket was as silly as I did and in the trash it went.




Did the judge give you some fresh blackbass filets too?


----------



## seabear2 (Feb 3, 2009)

No, I told him I knew axetogrind and he put me under the jail.


----------



## Steve762us (Feb 3, 2009)

axetogrind said:


> The 2009 GA Regulations  SPORT FISHING  guide that you can get off the counter at Walmart or your local hardware store.



Well, that's disappointing, to say the least.  Figuring the lead time to print and distribute the regs would put them off the press some time in early December---that means none of the "hearings", scheduled 4-6 weeks *later* ever meant a thing!


----------



## axetogrind (Feb 3, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> Well, that's disappointing, to say the least.  Figuring the lead time to print and distribute the regs would put them off the press some time in early December---that means none of the "hearings", scheduled 4-6 weeks *later* ever meant a thing!



I am just the messenger, please don't shoot.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah the blue things to measure are on the old boat i sold and I need to get new ones for the Mega Byte.  

I made a stick, i call a "fish stick"and just took the current year regs and made marks at like 8 inches ten inches twelve, 14, 20 etc and wrote they type of fish that are legal at each size on it to include upper and lower slots on reds.  Also shark sizes. 

Then I carry a tape measure to be sure. But the measuring things on the boat are nice to have also.

Rob


----------

